# Temperment of a Maltese



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

What is the typical temperment for a maltese? My McKenzie is just the happpiest little dog I've ever seen. She loves everybody and they all love her. My yorkies on the other hand have an attitude problem alot of the time. Since McKenzie was born blind I don't know if that has played a role in her temperment. She is just a doll.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maltese do have the best personalities .. soooo endearing ... :heart:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Maltese is a very loving breed. I have never seen a breed more loyal, loving and affectionate.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I find that they are all sweet and affectionate, individual differences notwithstanding. I LOVE this breed!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls seem to sense my moods, when I'm happy they are wild and crazy, when I feel down or ill Matilda is by my side and stays close to me all day. The girls are always happy and ready to give kisses, they always want to please us.


----------



## Dainty Dawgs (Jul 21, 2010)

Our maltese is so happy and wants to please us all of the time, my 3 yorkies want to be pleased...And my Chihuahua would just love to be under the blankets


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is my first and only Maltese, but she is sweet, mellow and very easy to live with.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady is my first and only Maltese, but she is sweet, mellow and very easy to live with.


You said it right "Very easy to live with."
She is such a pleasure to have around. So sweet and mellow. My husband needed convincing when I was planning on getting a pup. He thought our home was going to be chaotic but no way it became even calmer because of her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I simply adore the Maltese temperament which was one of the main reasons I was drawn to them. They are sweet, loving, affectionate, and gentle and devoted to their humans-the ultimate lap dog. I love holding my 2 girls in my lap-pure bliss:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love my funny boy , i love his zoomies , he knows when to be funny n loud and he knows when he has to be quiet n cuddly , hes my little shadow n i wouldnt have it anyway , every morning i pick him up n kiss him n he just looks at me like he knows how i feel . i think theres no sweeter breed out there. hes sweet , loveable , loving .. im in love with my baby


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

They are by far the sweetest dogs. All 4 of mine are so loving , yet they all have different personalities. I find they bring a smile to anyones face. 

I find my Maltese do not display any "Terrier" type qualities(digging, hunting, aggression) as I have seen with the few Yorkies I have known. Yet they chase our poor guinea fowl and squirrels, but its sort of for sport or play, and I think they would faint if they ever caught something!

I find that even though I have 2 Malts that are extremely athletic (Emma and Jilli) they are all happy with 2 runs in the yard a day for about 20 minutes and then they are calm and quiet most of the time. Occassionally scampering after plastic golf balls and toys seems to be enough exercise. I find Maltese the perfect dogs. They only want to please and at times seem to have manners naturally.

Now if a dog comes on the TV in a movie, a commercial, or any TV show- especailly dog shows like Eukanuba etc, my Emma loses her mind.........in fact we have to video tape it because its sooooo funny.She jumps up and down and runs to the TV and barks and twirls and goes crazy.

None of the others really seems to find the TV dogs. But Emma goes nuts. Oh, and if its a white dog ( Maltese, Bichon, Samoyed,etc) she goes even nuttier! I asked my husband, "How does she know she is white?"

I absolutely love this breed. Owning 4 just makes it 4 times better than owning 1.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I've only had Preston for 5 months but he is attached to me like glue. When I first got him he didn't trust me, and I felt he didn't like me. I spent practically every minute with him and he grew to love (adore me). Sometimes he just stares at me with adoring eyes. He still has trust issues and gets a little anxious when I leave him with my daughters. I think Maltese are very sensitive little dogs and early socialization is particularly important with them. Preston has issues with some people and just doesn't like them. He hates my daughter's boyfriend and bit him on the leg the other day. I never had a dog before who would bite, but I've also never had a dog who loves his people so much.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree they so lovable and just a joy to have around, my husband alway's liked the "Guy type" dog's and he has turned into a big mush with Max. "Why can't Max sit on my lap?" "Why can't Max go hang out in the garage" "Can I take Max out on the boat fishing?" LOL

That wonderful temperament and those eyes won him over, he even goes and visits another neighbor whom has a Bishon and they talk about the dog's, two grown men standing there holding two little white dog's is pricless :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Dainty Dawgs said:


> Our maltese is so happy and wants to please us all of the time, my 3 yorkies want to be pleased...And my Chihuahua would just love to be under the blankets



haha, love the part about the chi, sounds just like my dtrs.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Punky said:


> I agree they so lovable and just a joy to have around, my husband alway's liked the "Guy type" dog's and he has turned into a big mush with Max. "Why can't Max sit on my lap?" "Why can't Max go hang out in the garage" "Can I take Max out on the boat fishing?" LOL
> 
> That wonderful temperament and those eyes won him over, he even goes and visits another neighbor whom has a Bishon and they talk about the dog's, two grown men standing there holding two little white dog's is pricless :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



oh that is priceless, I love to see a man being sweet to a little dog. It shows a wonderful quality in him. My husband is getting better, he now will talk and pet them. Altho the potty situation is still beyond him.
I hope Holly is not the only one who is not that interested in toys. My lhasa loovves toys. 
Holly is such a tomboy, she hates the ducks,birds or even a kayak to come by. And the squirrels love to tease her. 
She thinks she's a lab i guess.
(Anyway, my first maltese was so sweet and calm, she loved her little bear.)
Out in public tho she can be very nervous. She's my sweetie.:wub: So's Dayzie

McKenzie, your mommy is so special like you, I am so happy you have a wonderful owner..so lovely you have each other. you sound like the sweetest!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My four are so different in personality but all of them just love to be loved on. They love people.Bitsy took a little time to come out of her shell since she wasn't socialzed,she was breeding stock for the first part of her life. But once she opened up and trusted,she's become the sweetest thing..
I've seen a few Malts that aren't as friendly but I think it's lack of socialization... a little love and properly focused could change that. The ones I've seen like that, the owners don't take them out much. 
Most Malts I've seen are such love bugs,brave,they have no idea they're little dogs. to them,they see themselves as rottweillers in tiny bodies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have three malts and a yorkie. All four of them love me with all their little hearts. But each one is different. Archie and Abbey are my lap dogs, Ava would rather I carry her around all day with me....and Tink runs over for some good "lovin'" and then runs back to his guard duty.

Archie is the most social when it comes to other people. Miss Abbey is teaching Ava to bark at everyone who comes into the house :blink: and she's a good learner :w00t: they are both quite shy and timid around visitors...and Tink is no where to be found....

But at home with just "us" - it's glorious. It's heaven on earth being with them. They are so loving and so cute...:wub: I love maltese.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Both my Malts are extremely sweet and loving. They are also very very social. They love any human whatsoever and will kiss and hang out with anyone. (In particular babies and short females. :HistericalSmiley: If Bijou ever met a midget, I think she would leave me instantly.) What I work on with them is Casanova's severe distrust of other dogs...which he is teaching to Bijou. Other than this, they really are perfect. :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 1 maltese and 2 pomeranian mixes.

My maltese is so sweet, mad and very Dependant - although I did "baby" him much more than my girls. He is very easy to live with - much more than my girls.
He never chases anything like birds, doesn't dig in the garden.

My girls have terrier in them so they always chase birds, dig and do have hunting tendencies. 
They have a lot more energy. 
I do find that they are a lot more intelligent than my maltese but I love him anyway


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

In the standard it states they are the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet lively and playful
as well as vigorous. They're also trusting and affectionate. To me, this says it all.
Having said that, Cosy is busy at work attacking a
cricket. (I think I hear the cricket laughing!)


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmm. It doesn't sound like you are describing my dog! Yes she is sweeeeeet and loving and playful. But she is very feisty. She backtalks me (by growling) if I tell her no. Sometimes I say no again, and she growls more or barks with her tiny baby yip. 

I am hoping she outgrows it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the Maltese :wub:

Let me first say, that I love every furbaby that exsist. Regardless of breed, oh how I love them all. Big, small, all of them. Most I am allergic too , but not the Maltese.

But the Maltese breed, oh my goodness, I think they are a secret to the small breed of dogs. Not only are they just simply gorgeous, that beautiful hair, and they don't shed, is that incredible. Oh , but the temperment :wub: Loving, sensitive, hilarious little ones, loyal, forever playful, even into their senior years (I honestly don't think they think they are dogs, and I have to agree :wub

When my Kara (RIP) was in the hospital, Johnathan, and I will never forget his name ever, said to us, "My gosh, I only had her for the one night, but I completely fell in love with her, she is so loving :wub: He continued to say, "Usually the smaller breeds are so barky, and feisty, but all she did was wag her tail, and want to love me and for me to love her :wub:

They just are precious souls, and I believe very smart little ones at that. I thank the heavens, for the reputable true breeders that keep this loving breed going :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: and all the rescues that provide these precious ones a safe place to call home :heart:

Would I ever be a furbaby Mommy to a different breed, oh I wouldn't rule it at, one may need a home someday, and just may be perfect timing, but I always will have a Maltese and I and hubby always consider it a blessing.


----------



## They Call Me Mamma (Aug 21, 2010)

Tanya,
I was going to post about the temperment of my Lexi who sounds more like your Piper. Lexi is sweet, loving, loyal, playfull etc. and she is my heart however she is also a "Dennis the menace"...always into something...she has a little "attitude" at times and can be right down naughty. I was wondering if anyone else had a "problem child" like mine? She also does the neatest things,but growls at me if I don't rub her tummy in just the right spot, if I sit too long at a desk or table she will grab the end of my jeans with her teeth and try to pull me out of the chair! Like I tell my brother, it's like she TALKS and the scary thing is I know what she's sayin...anyone else out there with similar stories? What can I do to break Lexi of always getting into things? She knows better but does it anyway.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my husband calls my maltese my flock ,they may look like little lambs but they have a heart of a lion ,some times they behave like naughty 2 year old human babys ,i treat them like i did my kids ,,i know they are spoiled but they are worth it .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

They Call Me Mamma said:


> Tanya,
> I was going to post about the temperment of my Lexi who sounds more like your Piper. Lexi is sweet, loving, loyal, playfull etc. and she is my heart however she is also a "Dennis the menace"...always into something...she has a little "attitude" at times and can be right down naughty. I was wondering if anyone else had a "problem child" like mine? She also does the neatest things,but growls at me if I don't rub her tummy in just the right spot, if I sit too long at a desk or table she will grab the end of my jeans with her teeth and try to pull me out of the chair! Like I tell my brother, it's like she TALKS and the scary thing is I know what she's sayin...anyone else out there with similar stories? What can I do to break Lexi of always getting into things? She knows better but does it anyway.


Oh yes, fear not, my Leo talks to me to, as well as Mia, and I know exactly what they are saying. Sounds like your baby is still rather young.

This is my 4th and 5th Maltese. All are individuals. My first, Flakey (RIP), oh my, stories? I have loads of them. But Flakey was a special case.

To me, at least, the Maltese standard, is a loving, playful, trainable, and they adore you breed. But like I said, don't be discouraged at all either one of you, as in any breed, each furbaby is different, and of course some will try you, the Maltese is no different. 

Flakey, would forever get into things, I've told this one before, but while we were out, he dumped my hamper over, picked out my panties, put his head through the whole where I would put my leg, and proudly sat in the front window for all to see. We came home to scores of school children, pointing and laughing. Oh I have many more.

My current baby girl Mia, as a pup, was showing posseviness, with her bone, she would not let me take it and would growl. I nipped that in the bud, using positive reinforcement. She no longer does that at all.

Leo, when he was a pup, showed possesiveness of my lap, and would not let Mia on it. He growled at her. I took him off my lap, sat him on the floor, and told him "no", and left Mia on my lap. After about 5 minutes, I let him back up, with Mia, and he has never done that again.

So, yes, the Maltese is an amazing breed, but like any breed, will always need some guidance to be taught what is acceptable and what is not.

They truly want to please you, so they get it fairly quickly. When I took Leo off my lap that time, his little heart was broke , but he understood.

So like I said, don't get discouraged, the breed in general is the most loving breed, but will always look to us for guidance and redirection.

There are so many things that Leo would LOVE to get into, especially outside, in our yard, but just a "uh uh uh" and he knows, not to go in there. 

So, it's just recognizing actions or behaviors that need redirection and always done with positive reinforcement.

If my two see that they will be getting a treat, they go loo loo, but I walk away, come back, and make them sit, and then when they are quiet and sitting, then they get the treat.

One of the wonderful things about the breed is that they do want to please you so much, so it really helps when you are trying to redirect them.

With our Flakey, we didn't know any of these things, and just accepted his personality, as that's just who are precious boy was. 

Hope this helps


----------



## They Call Me Mamma (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh thank God I still really am "ok"...your dogs "talk" to you too!!!! I had to LAUGH at Flakeys antics....sounds so cute! I can't leave Lexi or Demi loose in the house when I leave cuz they like to eat electrical cords!!!! Yes my Lexi is just 2 years old so she still is pretty young. My dau. who has 3 older Yorkies keeps telling me Lexi will grow out of this.??? I love her to death, she is my heart but sometimes it DOES get a bit exasperating. She has LOTS of personality thats for sure....and yes your post does help, thanks!!


----------



## They Call Me Mamma (Aug 21, 2010)

jodublin said:


> my husband calls my maltese my flock ,they may look like little lambs but they have a heart of a lion ,some times they behave like naughty 2 year old human babys ,i treat them like i did my kids ,,i know they are spoiled but they are worth it .


 Oh boy can I relate to the heart of a lion, they are wonderful, loyal little babies who like "all heart" says wants to please us so much.....well except for Lexi at times.....lol. I am glad to hear that some of them DO act like naughty 2 year olds because that very well describes Lexi at times. Lexi is my first Maltese and when you read about them on different sites they sound like little angels...well my little angel has HORNS at times. I also treat mine like I did my kids so they are VERY SPOILED!! Fun to read about your "flock."


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

They Call Me Mamma said:


> Oh thank God I still really am "ok"...your dogs "talk" to you too!!!! I had to LAUGH at Flakeys antics....sounds so cute! I can't leave Lexi or Demi loose in the house when I leave cuz they like to eat electrical cords!!!! Yes my Lexi is just 2 years old so she still is pretty young. My dau. who has 3 older Yorkies keeps telling me Lexi will grow out of this.??? I love her to death, she is my heart but sometimes it DOES get a bit exasperating. She has LOTS of personality thats for sure....and yes your post does help, thanks!!


 
Awww hugs to you. Oh yes, My Flakey was special that's for sure :wub: And when we leave out, Mia and Leo, have their own bedroom, and don't have run of the house either. Mia is two and Leo is approaching two. It's just safer so you are very wise. Hugs again.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I truly believe that each dog is unique in temperament and personality, regardless of breed. Of course, the breed standard set the temperament, but that doesn't mean that all maltese have the exact same ones. 

Looking at my two maltese, I can tell you this:

They are 2 maltese, but oh boy, SO DIFFERENT in temperament/personality. In fact, they are the complete opposite...do you know the saying that says "opposite attracts"? lol i think it is true when I look at my two maltese. they are so bonded to each other. 

you have Snowy: the super active, athlete, alert, high driven, fearless maltese. He *does have* prey drive for small creatures and movable objects (he is addicted to fetching and retrieving anything that you throw for him). He is more into doing any active activity rather than sitting on someone's lap. He can make one GREAT performance maltese with this personality of his. He is a huge social-bug. Gets along with dogs very well.

Then you have Crystal, a real lap maltese who doesn't mind being on your lap forever. She is calmer and more laid back. Not high driven as Snowy. Very sweet and cuddly :wub: Seeing her mommy happy is her number1 goal:wub: (where as with Snowy, lets say that he has other priorities - more outgoing) However, I have to admit that the environment where she grew up in (with Snowy) changed her a lot. She still is the more laid back malt, but you see her chasing toys now - Actually, it was all Snowy's fault as she was addicted to him first :HistericalSmiley: and now does and gets involve into whatever she sees him into. Most of the times, she does it just to drive him crazy :HistericalSmiley:
she is still the sweetest; she would shower my guinea pigs with kisses. I can't trust Snowy on that though, the looks that he gives are killers. 

What do Snowy and Crystal share in common is: they are both so very loving, trusting, loyal, dependent, wanna be with you all the time, affectionate, both LOVE their belly rubs. I sure LOVE my two malts:wub:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

They Call Me Mamma said:


> Tanya,
> I was going to post about the temperment of my Lexi who sounds more like your Piper.



Oh! Thank goodness~ I felt like the evil stepmom on this thread. It's not that I don't love her (how could I not??) but I'm surprised at her temperament. I even wondered if I'm the cause of it, since she's a lot like a couple of Corgis I've had. OTOH, she is funnier than about any puppy I've ever had. And my husband gets a big kick out of it when she backtalks, and I'm walking around saying "Yes you ARE, Piper!"

But everyone in the shop talks about how sweeeeet she is. (They're right. She sucks up.)

And they're so smart -- I didn't expect that. She has learned a bunch of commands already. :wub: Can you tell I'm a proud mom?


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Our Jack is very lovable with our family but skiddish at first with strangers. He warms up eventually if they start playing with him. He does not like the mailman and will practically go through the window at him. I think it's more fear of him than anything. We're working on his social skills though.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Frankie is VERY friendly, playful & sweet. He is my shadow at home and loves to be with people. He is also pretty obedient, he reacts immediately to the word "No." That said, Frankie will certainly get away with whatever you let him get away with, i.e. he will chew paper, socks and any foreign object if they are within reach. He also goes crazy when the bell rings, he understands this means guests! He greets every guest with a 10 minute dancing, jumping, whining and ferocious tail wagging ritual. He isn't too crazy about overly aggressive or zealous dogs, however and becomes overwhelmed in large noisy crowds. He doesn't seem to have any aggression issues although he bark anxiously when my upstairs neighbor heads out with her dog (I do think its a territorial thing).


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

What a simply lovely thread! I have the biggest smile on my face reading about how loving, affectionate, sweet and fun all our babies are. Thank you. 
xx


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Owning a Maltese will give you the best 10-15 years of your life. My Chloe makes time stand still, and also makes time fly...........


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> They are by far the sweetest dogs. All 4 of mine are so loving , yet they all have different personalities. I find they bring a smile to anyones face.
> 
> I find my Maltese do not display any "Terrier" type qualities(digging, hunting, aggression) as I have seen with the few Yorkies I have known. Yet they chase our poor guinea fowl and squirrels, but its sort of for sport or play, and I think they would faint if they ever caught something!
> 
> ...


My Dora is so similar to your little pack! Dora loves to run and play but it is possible to tire her out enough to calm her down. She goes crazy if she sees a bunny in the yard but I don't think she would know what to do if she caught one. She doesn't usually react to the TV...oh except for this ONE time, I have to tell this story....

Last week we were watching "Cake Boss: The Next Great Baker" on TLC and one of the ladies started yelling "OH MY GAWD" in a VERY strong Jersey accent. Dora went NUTS! She perked up and started barking! She's never reacted that way to anything on TV before. I guess she doesn't like Jersey accents? :w00t: So weird!

Anyways....

Dora can be described best as just, happy. She is just a plain old happy dog. She loves all people. She loves all dogs, big dogs just take a little while to get used to and then she is happy to see them too. She especially loves little white dogs. We tease her that she is being racist. :blush: She loves playing with the cat. She is happy and loves everything and everyone. She is a "guard dog" only in that she barks when someone is at the door. Once the door is open she loves them. :wub: 

She is also mischievous and will eat and/or chew on papers, trash, the cat, our shoes, and more. But more than anything she is a happy little dog. I like to think we're a little responsible for raising such a happy healthy dog. But I think it's mostly just her being herself. :wub:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

My Lexie is an absolute ANGEL. She is PERFECT. I'm so curious how another dog will be compared to this pefect angel I already have. She can do no wrong. I had a Poodle before I got Lexie and I loved her to death but she wasn't the lover that Lexie is. Lexie is much more personable and pure love in every way. My Poodle was not a lap dog or snuggler at all although she loved to sit beside me. Lexie is part of me! What a breed this is. Sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh

PS..I have to thank Jeanne for my Lexie. You really know how to raise angels.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce is my shadow , he will lay on my lap , next to me for hrs if i let him , and even when he is knocked out in a deep sleep as soon as i move he perks up gets up and insist on following me , everywhere . always . He loves evryone , i dont think i have ever seen him get aggressive w anyone not a person or a dog . He does bark when the door ring n even though i have tried evrything i havent managed to break that annoying habit , he will bark til the person comes inside and then he stops , or if i pick him up when he is barking he will shut up. so usually we pick him up so he doesnt go crazy. 

Hes very loving n he like pawing, and licking , he will lick your skin off if we let him , he plays with the kids , hes just a social puppy but he is content just laying on the couch w u watching tv. He is also mischievious he likes to tear up paper, steal socks n boots n hump them , lol and take the kids toys away .. 

he is my delight , i dont think my kids love me as much as dolce loves me , its so sweet to watch , maltese r beautiful inside n out .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cute Chloe said:


> Owning a Maltese will give you the best 10-15 years of your life. My Chloe makes time stand still, and also makes time fly...........


 
I thought I would check out others' thoughts on having more than one pup....and loved this. :wub: Just thinking about it at this point.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is the best dog we've ever had, including the ones we had when I was a kid. He's obedient, playful, loving, and sweet. He's smart and only wants to please me. He's a mama's boy, but he loves to play with his daddy. He likes my grandkids and plays with them but when he's had enough he comes to mama's lap. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body...but he's skiddish around other dogs. It takes him a while to get used to dogs and if they are running around him and in his face, he's backing up and running away..he'll even show his teeth to them if he has to.:HistericalSmiley: because some dogs just don't get the hint. He did love my sister's dog, a 40 pound dog that looks like Tramp in "Lady and the Tramp." 

He never damages anything in the house and we leave him to roam the kitchen, livingroom and halls. We keep the bedroom doors closed. He has not had an accident since he was potty training at 2 to 5 months. Since then he's been perfect. He loves relaxing on the couch and sleeping in the sun by the back door. The only thing is he gets my husband up in the middle of the night to go potty about once a week. But my hubby says he runs out does his business and runs back to the couch. Other than that, he's an angel...can you tell I'm madly in love????:wub2: He also smells so pretty all the time I smother him in kisses. He makes my husband and I very happy...he's fun to watch. He can throw his toys around and play with his fox, rolling on his back with the fox on top of him...we're always laughing with Rocky. You can't get much better than this~:wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

I will echo "Very easy to live with."


----------

